# Green FOTD and Flammable paint FOTD



## mistella (Feb 6, 2007)

]enter]


----------



## mzjae (Feb 6, 2007)

you look so good! i especially like the green look!


----------



## aizacity (Feb 6, 2007)

holy wow.  you're gorgeous.  the eyeshadow job is awesome!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 6, 2007)

I have missed your face!  Where do these designs/creations come from?  You are pure beauty!


----------



## poppy z (Feb 6, 2007)

I really love how you make up your eyes!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 6, 2007)

gorgeous...ur beautiful.. u look absolutely amazing...i love the pinks!!!!!!!


----------



## Eoraptor (Feb 6, 2007)

You always look incredible!!  The lashes, brows, shadow... and I love the heart earrings in the last pic!


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 6, 2007)

Your makeup is perfect, I like both but the one with Flammable is totally stunning. Do your work in the makeup industry? If not, you should definitely!!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 6, 2007)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





your skin is simply perfect !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




your makeup is stunning


----------



## labwom (Feb 6, 2007)

I really like the first pic! Those colors look great on you!


----------



## Glamgirlie (Feb 6, 2007)

Jeez you are stunning.


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 6, 2007)

you look amazing in Flammable!


----------



## chrisantiss (Feb 6, 2007)

wow...beautiful looks


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 6, 2007)

the looks are amazing...you're awesome girlie!


----------



## Jeannine8 (Feb 6, 2007)

those, are awesome!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 6, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## linkas (Feb 6, 2007)

Hot as always!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 6, 2007)

You're fucking gorgeous. Oh my god. HOT!


----------



## Daligani (Feb 6, 2007)

You're so damned adorable that I just want to pick you up and put you in my pocket.. I totally puffy heart your face. 

I adore both looks, but, the pinks are just so.. _YOU_.. ya know?


----------



## mellz (Feb 6, 2007)

Girl you are beautiful! I love both the looks


----------



## RobinG (Feb 6, 2007)

I am Speachless.


----------



## lipshock (Feb 6, 2007)

I love, love the green look.  You are so gorgeous!


----------



## amoona (Feb 6, 2007)

gorgeous! u have got to do a tutorial on both these looks.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Feb 6, 2007)

Breathtakingly gorgeous!!!!


----------



## User67 (Feb 6, 2007)

Smokin' hot! Do you remember what lashes those are on the first pic?


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 6, 2007)

Gorgeous Very Pretty


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Feb 6, 2007)

Loving both looks!

Great work.


----------



## lvgz (Feb 6, 2007)

i LOVE the dark hair. you were gorgeous with blonde but the dark is just plain sexy!

hahaha and you should come over here so i can show you off to my friends. talk about free drinks! hahahah jk.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 6, 2007)

Soooo Beautiful


----------



## LiquidDreams (Feb 6, 2007)

I wish I had your skills. you look amazing


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 6, 2007)

I
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




your skillz. Both looks are unique and both are super gorgeous.


----------



## macface (Feb 7, 2007)

loving it.


----------



## dissedx (Feb 7, 2007)

i'm amazed!!! seriously!


----------



## mekaboo (Feb 7, 2007)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## aziza (Feb 7, 2007)

O.K girl...you are too fabulous. That green look is a-ma-zing.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 7, 2007)

wow. your beautiful! i love the second look!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 7, 2007)

wow u r GORGEOUS!!!!!! u look amazing!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 7, 2007)

beautiful. you and the makeup!


----------



## macface (Feb 7, 2007)

hotness.


----------



## sassygirl224 (Feb 7, 2007)

lookin hot!  i love the green look, its frickin awesome


----------



## user79 (Feb 7, 2007)

I love it, especially the green one on you.


----------



## snowkei (Feb 7, 2007)

OMG! red look is really amazing!!!AWESOME!


----------



## mistella (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Your makeup is perfect, I like both but the one with Flammable is totally stunning. Do your work in the makeup industry? If not, you should definitely!!_

 
Thank you!!! I would like to. I've done a few fashion shows, pageants, bridal but I wouldn't consider myself a professional yet. but I want to get there!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_hahaha and you should come over here so i can show you off to my friends. talk about free drinks! hahahah jk._

 













Thank you all!!


----------



## JoyZz (Feb 8, 2007)

Hot Hot Hot


----------



## Katura (Feb 8, 2007)

oh my gosh....you're gorgeous.

I love both looks!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Feb 8, 2007)

Gosh, Flammable looks HAWT on you. I love me some Flammable. I need to play with it more.


----------



## Jadetive (Feb 8, 2007)

OH MY.. All your looks are gorgeous!!


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 8, 2007)

Gorgeous makeup, gorgeous face!


----------



## XjennaX (Feb 8, 2007)

Very pretty. I love the color combo.


----------



## 50's_Queen_ (Feb 8, 2007)

*WoW!!! Hott MOMMA!!!!*

You LOOK ABSOLUTELY AMAZING GIRLIE ... A definate Bombshell!!!


----------



## Simi (Feb 8, 2007)

Amazing. I love the color comb especially the green one


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 9, 2007)

I love them both, and you are hot as hell!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 9, 2007)

my god, you're gorgeous!!!! love both looks!


----------



## mistella (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Smokin' hot! Do you remember what lashes those are on the first pic?_

 
They are #600 Black from eeyelash.com


----------



## xJUDYx (Feb 9, 2007)

looove both looks! your mu is flawlesssssssssss


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 9, 2007)

love your make up! do you use eye contacts? if you do I like it on you looks more natural but really makes you look more exotic looking.  gorgeous.flawless.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 9, 2007)

ok, can you be anymore gorgeous? i don't think so


----------



## kanjoos86 (Feb 9, 2007)

you are soooooo gorgeous! beautiful eyes


----------



## kanjoos86 (Feb 9, 2007)

btw are u wearing freshlook colourblends in green???


----------



## Ciara (Feb 9, 2007)

I loved both of the looks, they're gorgeous!!!!


----------



## tdm (Feb 9, 2007)

Gosh, you are gorgeous!!!! Beautiful application.


----------



## Eemaan (Feb 9, 2007)

:holysheep: thats stunning 

your hair is just amazing, is it your natural colour? if not can you please tell me what colour it is


----------



## mistella (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 

 
_love your make up! do you use eye contacts? if you do I like it on you looks more natural but really makes you look more exotic looking. gorgeous.flawless._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kanjoos86* 

 
_btw are u wearing freshlook colourblends in green???_

 
I'm wearing Freshlook in Hazel


----------



## mistella (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 

 
_:holysheep: thats stunning 

your hair is just amazing, is it your natural colour? if not can you please tell me what colour it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi! thanks!! I just dyed my hair last wknd. It was Satin - Medium Brown


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Feb 9, 2007)

wow. you're stunning


----------



## almondeyez81 (Feb 9, 2007)

gorgeous i love your fotds.


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 11, 2007)

I think it would be great if you did a tutorial on any of your looks.  I love how you do your make up!


----------



## krackatoa (Feb 11, 2007)

omg, you're so pretty!


----------



## kiannack (Feb 11, 2007)

both looks look so great


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Feb 11, 2007)

you can pull off anything


----------



## snexce (Feb 13, 2007)

both looks are incredible.  you are stunning!


----------



## XjennaX (Feb 13, 2007)

Your makeup always looks so perfect. Amazing.


----------



## mia88 (Feb 13, 2007)

Sultry hot princess !! Love the flammable on you! Wow


----------



## bondgirlx (Feb 13, 2007)

Alright girl...we need to go run off and get married. NOW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you bring the inner lesbian out in me


----------



## Miss World (Feb 14, 2007)

You look great ^_^


----------



## m.a.c.princess (Feb 14, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE'd this look!!!!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 14, 2007)

hot hot hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're gorgeous, amazing blending


----------



## Artemis (Feb 17, 2007)

You are so pretty! I love the make up!


----------



## homaigod (Mar 3, 2007)

you look so nice!!!
What kind of fake eylash do you use, they look very natural


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 3, 2007)

the flammable one is so cute!!!


----------



## bjorne_again (Mar 3, 2007)

gorgeous! i especially love the second one, the shape of the shadows really works with your bone structure so beautifully!


----------



## Starbright211 (Mar 3, 2007)

So very HOT!!!


----------



## little teaser (Mar 25, 2007)

you are hot girl.. sexxxxxxy


----------



## Midgard (Mar 25, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## applefrite (Mar 25, 2007)

It is beautiful !!!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Mar 25, 2007)

Que Linda Mami! The green look is stunning, one of the best I seen.

So Jealous!!


----------



## thatdarnsam (Apr 5, 2007)

wow... that`s hot!
you`ve got hella skills.
haha in the second fotd, you kinda look like tila tequila.
[that`s not bad at all, i think she`s gorgeous.]
<333


----------



## lightnlovly (Apr 5, 2007)

onw word---WOW


----------



## zaralovesmac (Apr 5, 2007)

Totally hot...luv it!


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 5, 2007)

you are absolutely beautiful. I am so jealous. your makeup is FLAWLESS


----------



## Suzyn (Apr 19, 2007)

I love these!  Especially the one with Flammable


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 19, 2007)

omg you are freakin gourgeous ..both looks are hawt!


----------



## mistella (Apr 20, 2007)

Aw thanks girlies


----------



## mslips (Apr 20, 2007)

you have a cute face and i like that green one =)


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 20, 2007)

love them


----------



## kaneda (Apr 20, 2007)

Girl you have some serious serious SERIOUS skills!  I love love love the way you do your make up.  Out of the two, the pink look is by far by favourite!  I would it if you did a tutorial for that


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 22, 2007)

wow gorgeous!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW i love both looks.I love reddish looks so much,but the green is REALLY pretty


----------



## chazza (Apr 22, 2007)

girl, i was always warned against red or black (except in small amounts) on asian eyes cos they make them look swollen and red. but you pull it off really well! sexay!


----------



## triccc (Apr 23, 2007)

both looks are great! you are so pretty!


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 23, 2007)

awesome and you are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## mkupsusie (Apr 23, 2007)

Fabulous look!


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Apr 23, 2007)

Woooooow.. I Love Them All..


----------



## MACisME (Apr 23, 2007)

you're so sexy in the last pic! awesome job!


----------



## User49 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Thats so freaky! I did my make up so similar to that today! Lol! I used Green Smoke/Golden Olive pig./Base Light Paint/Beauty Marked
(Excuse the poor quality pic! I don't have a decent camera!) Look: *


----------



## jespere (Jul 15, 2007)

you look so pretty and you have perfect skin! what do you use? awesome!


----------



## chellebreezy (Jul 15, 2007)

very pretty! i love both looks!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 15, 2007)

luv it!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 15, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## Morsel (Jul 16, 2007)

Botth looks are INCREDIBLE, especially the last one on you!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 17, 2007)

omg you're gorgeous!! love your style


----------



## DamenesGirl (Jul 17, 2007)

I love these 2 looks on you, green is one of my fave colours anyway and the pink looks amazing


----------



## Italianangel (Jul 17, 2007)

I love some of the combos you have put up on this site!!!  Do you have an archive with all your combos?
Linda


----------



## venus57 (Jul 17, 2007)

so pretty, you gave me great ideas!!


----------



## mistella (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jespere* 

 
_you look so pretty and you have perfect skin! what do you use? awesome!_

 
thanks!! I use Shiseido "the skin care" extra gentle foaming cleanser & MAC Strobe Cream as my daily moisturizer or Laura Mercier Daily moisturizer. At night I use a night cream. Right now I like Elizabeth Arden's moisturizer (i forgot the name but it's for night)


----------



## maggiep07 (Jul 21, 2007)

wow. that is all i can say.
i'm torn between which i like better
they are both so hot!
love it.


----------



## kendra (Jul 24, 2007)

how is tanarama used? I may sound like an idiot but.. It looks so light in person. how is the first lip look achieved? is it just lipliner all over the lip paired with the tanarama on top?


----------



## KTB (Jul 24, 2007)

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## mistella (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kendra* 

 
_how is tanarama used? I may sound like an idiot but.. It looks so light in person. how is the first lip look achieved? is it just lipliner all over the lip paired with the tanarama on top?_

 

I just used lipliner to line then Tanarama. My lips are pretty pigmented and Tanarama is sheer so when applied it just looks a little frosty. It is really light - I like it with a nude gloss over it. A pretty gold-bronze nude lip! I dont use Tanarama anymore tho, I lost it somewhere


----------



## gohgoomah (Jul 25, 2007)

wow you look absolutely gorgeous! you have SUCH beautiful eyes!!


----------

